# eigener Chat



## BeatriceG (24. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand, wo ich einen total simplen Chat für die eigene HP herbekomme, der nicht viel Schnick-schnack etc. hat und wo man sich ohne PW einloggen kann? Oder wie programmiere ich einen solchen?


----------



## u-Danilo (25. Januar 2004)

PHP, Flash, Perl, ASP oder JSP .....

Gruss Danilo


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Januar 2004)

Hi,

http://www.spinchat.de/ ist der meiner Meinung nach komfortableste und am leichten einzubauenste Chat. Wenn Dir der nicht gefällt, google mal ein wenig über Free Chat oder so.

mfG ALF


----------



## BeatriceG (25. Januar 2004)

Okay, alles klar, dann werde ich mich da doch gleich mal umschauen ... danke!


----------



## nytemare (26. Januar 2004)

http://www.c2chat.net/


----------



## BeatriceG (26. Januar 2004)

Nun, bezahlen wollte ich für einen Chat eher nicht. Da gibt es doch schon genügend kostenlose ... trotzdem danke!


----------

